# deleting a post



## mot14 (Jan 27, 2011)

how do you delete a post?


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Have you referenced Shigley's or the MERM yet?


----------



## benbo (Jan 27, 2011)

mot14 said:


> how do you delete a post?


You're talking about one of your own posts?

Most places you just log in and then click a button. But I'm not sure on this site, I've never done it, or at least I don't remember.


----------

